

City of San Francisco Data Portal - yayitswei
https://data.sfgov.org/

======
joshmlewis
There's a lot of powerful things you can do just in their interface. I heard a
Ted talk recently that suggested there is a lot of hard to find datasets with
lots of valuable information out there just waiting to be untapped. There are
several non-profit and even business use cases.

~~~
modarts
How does this compare to OpenGov's offering?

~~~
andrewliebchen
This looks like another Socrata-based offering. Socrata allows cities to dump
their datasets online for consumption. Certainly this makes the data more
available than ever before, but it doesn't do much to help the ordinary
citizen parse and understand their own city.

OpenGov on the other hand, consumes city financial information, organizes and
visualizes it in such a way that anyone can easily explore and understand
their city's finances. Socrata's great if you want to get an RSS feed of all
the parking tickets issued in your city; OpenGov's great if you want to
actually see how your city is spending your tax dollars.

Disclaimer: I'm a designer at OpenGov :)

------
keithflower
I've used some of their data for tracking and visualizing locations of
methamphetamine-related incidents in the city:

[http://keithflower.org/welcome/default/meth_timemap](http://keithflower.org/welcome/default/meth_timemap)

~~~
simoncion
It is... annoying that the viewport width changes both the range of dates that
you're looking at and the center of that date range.

Otherwise, it looks like a decent toy project.

